

iTunes Connect has been down for several hours - c1sc0

Seems tied to (iCloud?) account issue: it&#x27;s simply not accepting my correct username &#x2F; password combo.
======
palakchokshi
I can't even open up
[http://itunesconnect.apple.com](http://itunesconnect.apple.com) using Google
Chrome. EDIT: I was able to log in using Firefox.

------
Jeremy1026
I'm able to log in to both of my iTC accounts.

